# HID look on the cheap, euro dezings bulbs



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ultra Super White H13 9008 Xenon HID High/Lo Headlights - eBay (item 190513800824 end time Mar-22-11 20:07:17 PDT)

picked up on eBay for 18 bucks shipped. 

I have to say they do a pretty good impression of HID's without looking overly blue. Driving around last night they are at least as bright if not brighter then stocks. I probably will eventually do a real HID kit, but for 18 bucks and 10 mins work i'm impressed.



Stock vs euro bulb side by side











Color temp comparison


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

are the top and left pictures the new bulbs?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Interesting*

Do they have a published life span? I used to run SiverStars, but with a life of 250 hours, they got kinda costly. 

Jim


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

sloaner said:


> are the top and left pictures the new bulbs?


Yes the blue/whiter photos


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Do they have a published life span? I used to run SiverStars, but with a life of 250 hours, they got kinda costly.
> 
> Jim


lifetime warranty 6.95 s+h 

Eurodezigns: Halogen Headlights


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Great bulbs, I have them in my fogs. but I have DDM 10k HIDs in my headlights, the car still looks good, although I want to get another set of HIDs for the fogs


----------



## socsoccer (Apr 5, 2011)

I got some of these for the cruze, unfortunately only one bulb works properly. The 2nd bulb does not come on when i turn the High Beams.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

socsoccer said:


> I got some of these for the cruze, unfortunately only one bulb works properly. The 2nd bulb does not come on when i turn the High Beams.


I had the exact same problem and I'm going to send them back.

For the record I'm no longer recommending these bulbs.


----------

